# Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling



## Strelasundangler (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,
mich überkam nach einem Bericht auf dem NDR übers Angeln auf irgendeiner Seebrücke die Lust, selbst mal mein Glück herauszufordern, allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich, was das Brandungsangeln und seinesgleichen angeht, ziehmlich unbeholfen bin, deswegen wollte ich mal so in "die Runde" fragen ob mir jemand Koeder- und Standorttipps geben koennte....Ich habe mich natuerlich selbst schon etwas schlau gemacht und bin des Oefteren auf die Seebruecke in Kuehlungsborn gestoßen, kann mir zu dieser jemand etwas sagen?..Wie z.B. die Fangverhaeltnisse momentan dort sind, oder die richtige Koederwahl
Ich freue mich ueber alles was ich mir dazu sagen koennt...

Danke Gruß Felix

PS: 2 ca. 4 Meter lange Brandungsruten besitze ich auch, also waere ich auch dem angeln vom Strand gegenueber nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

Moin moin.

In Stralsund und Umgebung kenne ich mich nicht aus,aber zum angeln ist Auflandig Wind sehr gut.
Als Köder nehme ich immer Watt-und Seeringel Würmer.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

am besten im brandungsbereich hier die fänge beobachten in den fangmeldungen-dort gibts auch ein von seebrücken den einfach durchforsten und schlau machen wo wann was gefangen wurde


----------



## Strelasundangler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

Hey Andy,
erstmal natuerlich danke fuer deinen Eintrag, aber ich wollte auch eigentlich nichts ueber Stralsund und mein naeheres Umfeld wissen, sondern eher ueber Kuehlungsborn,Warnemuende etc., was dort halt so los ist mit angeln auf Plattfisch,Dorsch und Wittling (Kutterfischerei ausgeschlossen)


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

also warnemünde kann ich dir sagen werden wenige platte aber wittlinge in massen gefangen waren am wochenende da und haben 30große richtig schöne wittlinge gefangen!!!kannst im rostocker anglerkurve thread erfahren was dort in der umgebung so gefangten wird!!!


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*



Strelasundangler schrieb:


> Hey Andy,
> erstmal natuerlich danke fuer deinen Eintrag, aber ich wollte auch eigentlich nichts ueber Stralsund und mein naeheres Umfeld wissen, sondern eher ueber Kuehlungsborn,Warnemuende etc., was dort halt so los ist mit angeln auf Plattfisch,Dorsch und Wittling (Kutterfischerei ausgeschlossen)




Mache es doch wie ich.
Fahre nen paar tage vorher hin,schaust dir von der Küste aus die Beschaffenheit des Strandes an.
Mischgrund,rinnen und kannten sind gut für Dorsch und Wittiś.
Sandbänke sind gut für Plattfische.
Nur so findet man gut Strand Abschnitte die nicht so Überlaufen sind.
Wo Fangmeldungen her kommen Sind auch viele Leute am angeln.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Strelasundangler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

Das ist wohl wahr, allerdings bin ich, warscheinlich im Gegensatz zu dir, als 19 Jähriger Abiturient ohne Auto und das noetige Kleingeld alles andere als flexibel und kann mal eben nen Sicherheitscheck in 100 Km Entfernung machen.... Also bin ich Wohl oder Uebel auf das Gedraengel angewiesen..Meine einzige Chance auf die ich hoffe ist, dass ich unter der Woche und nicht wie es vermutlch die meisten tun am Wochenende fahre....


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

Dann kann ich verstehen,wenn du auf die Fangergebnisse angewiesen bist.
Bei uns ist mit unter in der Woche genau soviel los wie am Wochenende.
Gerade auf den Seebrücken
Würde dann an deiner Stelle doch ehr in deiner Umgebung angeln gehen und mir da Gute Stellen suchen.


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Eisbär14 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

Top Plätze wirst du auf den Seebrücken in Binz und Sassnitz finden, außerdem sind die Strände an der Schaabe und bei Dranske top. Da gibt es bei auflandigem Wind jede Menge Dorsch und Flundern.
Köder : Wattwurm, Sandaale (Tobis) und Heringsstücke
Am besten nimmst du für den Anfang gekaufte Vorfächer und Bleie bis 150 g.
Und werfen üben ,denn 150g auf Weite zu bekommen ist am Strand gar nicht so einfach ohne das einem die Würmer abfliegen.


----------



## Ute (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

Ich kann dir eine günstige Unterkunft anbieten. Und fangen kann man hier auch recht gut. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen. ^^


----------



## Mecki (20. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

Hallo Strelasundangler,

ich hatte Dir angeboten, Dich zum Brandungsangeln oder Seebrücke angeln mit zu nehmen. Das hätte Dich nicht einen Cent gekostet. Du hättest lediglich Deine Köder kaufen müssen. Ich hatte Dir geschrieben, dass ich meist gegen 16 Uhr los fahre und gegen Mitternacht wieder in Stralsund bin. Das wolltest Du nicht. Darum habe ich die Profilnachrichten von Dir gelöscht.

Gruß Mecki aus Stralsund


----------



## zuernBernhard (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

wow nicht schlecht, fährst du immernoch manchmal von stralsund abends ? was braucht man alles dafür ?


----------



## t.Will (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling*

hallo ute lassmal deine handynummer da ich suche auch eine günstige unterkunft ,glg torsten


----------

